# Weekend, cosa fare? I consigli degli artisti!



## brenin (15 Settembre 2017)

Ogni volta il solito dilemma: è in arrivo il weekend, cosa fare?Gita fuori porta? Cena con gli amici? Abbrutimento sul divano? Ecco alcune opere d’arte da cui trarre ispirazione per pianificare il vostro prossimo momento di relax. Ebbene sì: anche i personaggi delle opere d’arte si riposano, ognuno a modo proprio !

*Anche nei quadri è domenica: il lato leggero dell’arte!

*Siete amanti della natura? *Seurat* vi propone una passeggiata all’_Ile de la Grand Jatte, _un’immersione nella natura per ricaricare le batterie con tutta la famiglia. Qualcuno ha portato con sé il proprio animale domestico: in primo piano vediamo un paio di cagnolini e una scimmia al guinzaglio! Del resto anche loro hanno diritto ad un po’ di sano relax in riva al fiume!

Renoir, invece, ci offre un prototipo di “brunch” in _*La colazione dei canottieri:* _tavola imbandita, atmosfera disimpegnata e panorama perfetto per godere della compagnia dei propri amici senza rinunciare all’eleganza! Al bando la sciatteria, il cilindro e i cappellini floreali sono d’obbligo !







Un must assoluto del weekend prevede di incontrare gli amici e gozzovigliare in allegria 





A sinistra: Caravaggio, Vocazione di San Matteo, 1599-1600. A destra: Cézanne, Giocatori di carte, 1890-98.


Cézanne, uomo più riflessivo e meditabondo rispetto al vulcanico Caravaggio, ci propone invece una rilassante partita a carte: un buon amico, poca ma onesta competizione e il lento trascorrere del tempo tra una briscola e l’altra!
Se invece avete avuto la disgraziatissima idea di invitare a pranzo il parentado… Be’, eccovi a sinistra una panoramica abbastanza veritiera di quelle che saranno le vostre condizioni alle ore 7.30 del mattino: capelli al riparo dell’appestante fumo della frittura, grembiule strategico contro la passata di pomodoro ribelle e occhiaie tattiche cosicché nessuno -e intendiamo proprio nessuno, nemmeno lo zio un po’ scorbutico che abbiamo tutti!- si azzarderà ad affermare che una pietanza non è di suo gradimento.  Insomma, Vermeer aveva una grande esperienza di pranzi domenicali, non ci resta che fare tesoro dei suoi moniti!


*




*A sinistra: J. Vermeer, La lattaia, 1660. A destra: Silvestro Lega, Il canto dello stornello, 1867.

Silvestro Lega indica un altro modo molto piacevole per trascorrere i vostri preziosi momenti di riposo: cantando stornelli. Occorrente: un suonatore/una suonatrice di pianoforte, delle gonne sufficientemente ampie, ugole d’acciaio e vicini di casa molto pazienti!
Com’è universalmente noto, Munch, pittore norvegese famoso per l’opera dal titolo _L’Urlo_, sprizza energia e vitalità da tutti i pori, o meglio, da tutte le pennellate: in " Sera sul viale  Karl Johan " uomini e donne imbellettate ci passano accanto calpestando con il loro conformismo la nostra gioia di vivere. 






A sinistra: E. Munch, Sera sul viale Karl Johan, 1892. A destra, M. Chagall, La passeggiata, 1917.



Meglio rivolgerci al sognante Chagall, che ci consiglia, invece, di fare una passeggiata con la nostra dolce metà*.* Il pittore russo garantisce: riuscirete a stento a tenere i piedi per terra dall’emozione*.* 

Qualsiasi programma deciderete di seguire, ricordate: gli artisti ne sapevano una più del diavolo. Bisogna solo decidere a chi di loro ispirarsi.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Settembre 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Ogni volta il solito dilemma: è in arrivo il weekend, cosa fare?Gita fuori porta? Cena con gli amici? Abbrutimento sul divano? Ecco alcune opere d’arte da cui trarre ispirazione per pianificare il vostro prossimo momento di relax. Ebbene sì: anche i personaggi delle opere d’arte si riposano, ognuno a modo proprio !
> 
> *Anche nei quadri è domenica: il lato leggero dell’arte!
> 
> ...


io mi faccio ispirare dal brunch di renoir


----------



## brenin (15 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> io mi faccio ispirare dal brunch di renoir


Ove tu vivi è fonte di grande ispirazione a livello di brunch e non solo.... tra poco arriveranno i tartufi ad arricchire ulteriormente la tavola, sui vini superfluo decantarne le qualità, per cui... buon brunch !

3D " leggero " , in attesa  di aprire quello sull'arte contemporanea....


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Settembre 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Ove tu vivi è fonte di grande ispirazione a livello di brunch e non solo.... tra poco arriveranno i tartufi ad arricchire ulteriormente la tavola, sui vini superfluo decantarne le qualità, per cui... buon brunch !
> 
> 3D " leggero " , in attesa  di aprire quello sull'arte contemporanea....





 abito al limitare di un bosco e li tra funghi e tartufi, ce ne sono  una meraviglia


----------



## ipazia (15 Settembre 2017)

Io andrò per Cézanne...in particolare il lento trascorrere del tempo

Non vedo l'ora di rallentare!


----------



## ologramma (15 Settembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io andrò per Cézanne...in particolare il lento trascorrere del tempo
> 
> Non vedo l'ora di rallentare!


forse si rallenta solo quando si arriva alla pensione però non sempre è la verità mi sembra delle volte di lavorare di più quindi accontentati di qualche giorno del tuo tempo libero:sonar:


----------



## ipazia (15 Settembre 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> forse si rallenta *solo quando si arriva alla pensione* però non sempre è la verità mi sembra delle volte di lavorare di più quindi accontentati di qualche giorno del tuo tempo libero:sonar:


Non farmi invidia...te prego...

Ho 40 anni, lavoro da 20 anni e ne ho davanti almeno altri 25....ti giuro che il pensiero mi fa venire il voltastomaco...

E sono pure fortunata che mi piace quel che faccio e ho spazio e tempo per inventarmi e creare. Non oso pensare a chi fa lavori ripetitivi, pesanti fisicamente, etc etc....

In ogni caso...me lo godo, me lo godo

..questo weekend con G. abbiamo progetti che riguardano chiacchiere lente, buon cibo, dormire e godercela!!!


----------



## ologramma (15 Settembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non farmi invidia...te prego...
> 
> Ho 40 anni, lavoro da 20 anni e ne ho davanti almeno altri 25....ti giuro che il pensiero mi fa venire il voltastomaco...
> 
> ...


dai che hai una vita davanti a te poi non ci pensare perchè tanto il tempo passa e non puoi farci niente quindi anche tu ci arriverai al traguardo , mi sembra di ricordare che dopo il militare il tempo non passava mai ma poi dopo il matrimonio lavoro e figli il tempo è volato.
Per il weekend con G devo dire che  i vostri progetti sono la cosa più bella che potete fare .
Per i lavori ripetitivi delle volte quando li fai i pensieri sono il tuo pane quotidiano e quindi non è mai noioso  anzi hai modo di pensare a programmare quello che quando sei libero dagli impegni non hai tempo di fare


----------



## ipazia (15 Settembre 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> dai che hai una vita davanti a te poi non ci pensare perchè tanto *il tempo passa* e non puoi farci niente quindi anche tu ci arriverai al traguardo , mi sembra di ricordare che dopo il militare il tempo non passava mai ma poi dopo il matrimonio lavoro e figli il tempo è volato.
> Per il weekend con G devo dire che  i vostri progetti sono la cosa più bella che potete fare .
> Per i lavori ripetitivi delle volte quando li fai i pensieri sono il tuo pane quotidiano e quindi non è mai noioso  anzi hai modo di pensare a programmare quello che quando sei libero dagli impegni non hai tempo di fare


Passa passa...hai ragione 

Siccome sono lamentosa, riesco anche a lamentarmi del fatto che passa troppo in fretta e in una vita non ci sta tutto quello che vorrei fare in una vita 
(nà rompicoglioni!:carneval

Quanto al weekend...sì. Hai ragione anche su quello...è bello poter "atterrare" in un posto e trovarci dentro pace e riposo. 
Da sola mi è sempre riuscito piuttosto bene, ma in due devo dire che è una cosa inedita...e mi piace 

Vero. Vedo alcuni miei compagni di palestra, che fanno gli operai, che "provano" nella testa alcune pratiche degli allenamenti ed è come se si allenassero. 

Io se facessi un lavoro ripetitivo credo però che mi soffocherei da sola coi pensieri e mi isolerei nei miei mondi. 
Ho bisogno di fare lavori che mi facciano girare il cervello, che mi diano stimoli per "uscire" e "entrare" in percorsi nuovi...mi annoio facilissimamente e finisco e tendo a stare tanto nella testa, ho bisogno di molto nutrimento cerebrale


----------



## ologramma (15 Settembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Passa passa...hai ragione
> 
> Siccome sono lamentosa, riesco anche a lamentarmi del fatto che passa troppo in fretta e in una vita non ci sta tutto quello che vorrei fare in una vita
> (nà rompicoglioni!:carneval
> ...


mi ricordi la figlia di nostri amici comuni stesso spirito di vita ora con circa due anni più di te è diventata mamma di una bimba ,  pensava di essere in menopausa precoce:sonar: ,ora non si è data per vinta e segue sempre il suo indaffarato mestiere cioè ha i trivoli .
Io amante della piscina se non contavo le vasche pensavo a cosa fare per risolvere problemi sul lavoro e anche ripensare a cose dette su questo forum mi siete entrati nel sangue .
Mia bella ragazza  è l'ora della passeggiata quindi mi disconnetto anche se la curiosità di vedere risolti i diverbi qui  mi attanaglia, delle volte rileggo vecchi thread e posso dire :era meglio quando era peggio:sonar:


----------



## ipazia (15 Settembre 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> mi ricordi la figlia di nostri amici comuni stesso spirito di vita ora con circa due anni più di te è diventata mamma di una bimba , pensa pensava di essere in menopausa precoce:sonar: ,ma non si è data per vinta e segue sempre il suo indaffarato mestiere cioè ha i trivoli .
> Io amante della piscina se non contavo le vasche pensavo a cosa fare per risolvere problemi sul lavoro e anche ripensare a cose dette su questo forum mi siete entrati nel sangue .
> Mia bella ragazza  è l'ora della passeggiata quindi mi disconnetto anche se la curiosità di vedere risolti i diverbi qui  mi attanaglia, delle volte rileggo vecchi thread e posso dire :era meglio quando era peggio:sonar:


Grazie ...mi fa piacere richiamarti alla mente cose che mi sembrano belle per te 

Buona passeggiata [MENTION=4355]ologramma[/MENTION]

Quanto ai diverbi...io aspetto che si depositi la polvere. Adesso come adesso, non si vede niente ...ma come te, spero che si ritrovi un clima sereno in cui raccontarsi e passare buon tempo insieme. 
Sta arrivando l'inverno fra l'altro, e ricordo belle serate a "chiacchierare" qui sul forum. E' un bel ricordo.


----------



## spleen (16 Settembre 2017)

Oggi o domani, tempo permettendo, prendo la macchina e vado in un posto dimenticato della laguna, c'è una vecchia salina, poche case di orticoltori e valligiani, gli unici rimasti dopo lo spopolamento. Qua l'acqua si incontra con il cielo, la terra è solo un fazzoletto sporco di fango che odora di salso. C'è una festa, organizzata in modo famigliare dai pochi rimasti, ogni tanto ci vado, mi sento a casa, forse più che in ogni altro posto, l' orizzonte è lontano e si perde tra le barene, ma quello che ho attorno è a misura interiore, domestica, intima; le vecchie case, la stradina, il campanile, questo senso di piatto, flat, dove immergersi per bere un bicchiere di vino e fare quattro chiacchere sorridendo ai gentilissimi "sevaggi" che vi abitano. Sto pensando che l' unico quadro che assomiglia a questo è Caccia in laguna di Pietro Longhi, oppure quello analogo di Vittore Carpaccio.


----------

